# Paramedic Jobs in Dubai/Abu Dhabi



## amc999

Hello,

I am looking for any and all information relating to working as a paramedic in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. 
I am a female qualified paramedic with 10 years experience with the Scottish Ambulance Service and i am looking for a new experience but have found it hard to pin down accurate information of the working enviroment and salary that goes with it. 
Can anyone help or direct me please?

Thankslane:


----------



## nikkisizer

Hello amc999,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Dubai Ambulance - Home

Good luck!


----------



## amg7468

*Paramedic jobs in UAE*



amc999 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for any and all information relating to working as a paramedic in Dubai or Abu Dhabi.
> I am a female qualified paramedic with 10 years experience with the Scottish Ambulance Service and i am looking for a new experience but have found it hard to pin down accurate information of the working enviroment and salary that goes with it.
> Can anyone help or direct me please?
> 
> Thankslane:


Hi

Did you get any joy finding out what you wanted? I'm interested in the same thing and was wondering if you found any useful info.

Thanks
Andy


----------

